# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Zapchany nos

## monik

Witam

Czy ktoś mógłby mi powiedzieć czy od alergi można miec ciągle zapchany nos??

Stosuję lek Avamys który mi lekarz przypisał ale on niezbyt mi pomaga.
Mam problemy z wyczuciem zapachów.

Jakie mogą byc jeszcze tego przyczyny??
Dziękuję za odp.

----------


## focus9

Wybierz się do laryngologa, zapytaj o lampy solux. Podobno to skuteczna terapia przy zapchanym nosie.
Euphorbium też jest bardzo dobry i skuteczny. Nie wysusza i nie podrażnia śluzówki nosa.

----------

